# Mozilla shows off Firefox Mobile interface concept - Video



## kirangp (Jun 13, 2008)

*Mozilla shows off Firefox Mobile interface concept - Video*




Firefox Mobile Concept Video from Aza Raskin on Vimeo.​ 
Want to know what the upcoming Firefox Mobile web browser will look like? So do we. And the video above may or may not give us an idea. Aza Raskin, the head of user experience for Mozilla describes the concept interface shown in the video as a "conceptual mockup" of an "experimental UI." In other words, there's no gaurantee that the final version of Firefox Mobile will bear any resemblance to the concept. But then again, it might look exactly like this.

In a nutshell, the concept UI shares some features with Firefox 3, including tabbed browsing and the "awesome bar," which shows you results from your browsing history when you enter a URL. But there are a few aspects that have been designed with mobile devices in mind:


You can navigate a page by clicking and dragging it. There are no scrollbars, which means more screen real estate.
There are also no back, forward, refresh, or other buttons on the main screen. The web page takes up the whole screen.
You can find navigation buttons by dragging the screen to the right, which brings up a series of buttons on the left side of the screen, including back, forward, bookmark, and page info.
You minimize a window by dragging it to the left or right and clicking the zoom button. You can then navigate between open tabs or open a new one.
When you reach the bottom of a web page, there will be buttons for performing specific functions like submitting a page to Digg or del.icio.us or mapping an address found on a web page
 Want to try the user interface yourself? There's a web-based demo available. And the code is open source if you want to check it out or contribute to the project.
[via Mozilla Labs]


SOurce


----------



## praka123 (Jun 13, 2008)

Hope it will be fun! tried da demo!


----------



## Maverick340 (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow.. it this what the andriod is going to use. I think so becasue i saw the andriod prototype demo - the browser was something like this. This might jsut topple Opera Mini.
However a lot of actions were done my a mouse - which is not easy to use on a mobile. especailly phones with no joystick.


----------



## roshan1236a (Jun 13, 2008)

Where can I download it..
Opera was good anyways like to try Firefox


----------

